# Health Insurance



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

We have Tricare for Life and Medicare for health insurance, neither provides much coverage in Mexico. Are there any plans available to us that are affordable?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

byresch said:


> We have Tricare for Life and Medicare for health insurance, neither provides much coverage in Mexico. Are there any plans available to us that are affordable?


As far as I know, Medicare provides no coverage in Mexico.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

byresch said:


> We have Tricare for Life and Medicare for health insurance, neither provides much coverage in Mexico. Are there any plans available to us that are affordable?


I have not yet looked into this - it is on my todo list right below filing my US taxes...

Christian Healthcare Ministries: Home


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Medicare is only available to people when they are in the U.S. There are companies in Mexico who will fly you back there so that you can be eligible for Medicare, but this can get complicated. Part A Medicare comes free with your Social Security payments. Part B is optional and you must sign up and pay for it.

In Mexico, if you are not over the age of eligibility, you can buy private medical insurance, with or without a deductible if you otherwise qualify.

There are also Mexican government sponsored plans: IMSS and Seguro Popular. Paying a visit to a local Immigration attorney for information about those plans is the easiest route to take.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> There are also Mexican government sponsored plans: IMSS and Seguro Popular. Paying a visit to a local Immigration attorney for information about those plans is the easiest route to take.


Do you really feel there is a need for an immigration attorney to sign up for IMSS ?

Perhaps it may be dependent on where you live ?

There is absolutely NO need for an attorney to sign up for IMSS where we live.

If the floor of your house is earthen - sign up for Seguro Popular.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Do you really feel there is a need for an immigration attorney to sign up for IMSS ?
> 
> Perhaps it may be dependent on where you live ?
> 
> ...


There is certainly no need for a lawyer to sign up for IMSS if you live in Mexico City, though it is a pain and can take several hours, including the walk to the closest bank and back to pay the premium.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> There is certainly no need for a lawyer to sign up for IMSS if you live in Mexico City, though it is a pain and can take several hours, including the walk to the closest bank and back to pay the premium.


The exercise will do a person good  - although it is something they will hopefully soon address.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> The exercise will do a person good  - although it is something they will hopefully soon address.


I get enough exercise on my own, thank you very much.  The IMSS office where I have to go to to sign up doesn't have any banks nearby, so it is a brisk twenty-minute walk to the nearest one. The same inefficient system is also in place at INM, though luckily in Mexico City there are several banks near the INM office. I doubt very much if the system will change in the near future.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I get enough exercise on my own, thank you very much.  The IMSS office where I have to go to to sign up doesn't have any banks nearby, so it is a brisk twenty-minute walk to the nearest one. The same inefficient system is also in place at INM, though luckily in Mexico City there are several banks near the INM office. I doubt very much if the system will change in the near future.


We opened an account at Banamex for the principal reason it had a branch closer to IMSS  ... and to add a little diversity. With any luck we will never need to re-visit INM in the future,


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I said it was the "easiest" route; not the necessary one.
It depends on the person's mobility, language skills and a few other things.

Of course people can sign up on their own.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> We opened an account at Banamex for the principal reason it had a branch closer to IMSS


You don't need to have an account at a bank to pay IMSS fees, at least you don't in Mexico City.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The "earthen floor" one was one way to sort it.

Around the fairly prosperous population in lakeside, the main consideration is that SP is CHEAPER, and we do have our share of penny pinchers. I think there is also a shorter waiting period for pre existing conditions with SP. There is a substantial one for IMSS.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> The "earthen floor" one was one way to sort it.
> 
> Around the fairly prosperous population in lakeside, the main consideration is that SP is CHEAPER, and we do have our share of penny pinchers. I think there is also a shorter waiting period for pre existing conditions with SP. There is a substantial one for IMSS.


I don't think I would like this 'lakeside' place much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> I don't think I would like this 'lakeside' place much.


I spent a few days there a while ago - the lake is nice.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm surprised at that "damning with faint praise" or rejection from someone who's spent less than a week or another who's never been there. It took me several years to decide that San Miguel de Allende wasn't for me, permanently.

That depends on what you're looking for and where you go when you're there, and it is unfair to judge a place because of a few negative examples. One writer came to Ajijic, stayed for two days and based her very negative judgment on spending time with a few super conservative old expats hanging out in the Lake Chapala Society coffee klatch area. I've been here for eight years, sorted out what's good, bad and ugly.

It has it's fair share of every type of personality; some people are total jerks; some are philanthropists, some are social pretenders with border promotions, plus there are writers, artists, sports types and just about anything you can think of. 

It has an unusually large population of foreign expats, but if you're just looking around you, most of the population is clearly Mexican. It can be a very nice place to live; convenient to a major metropolis with it's international airport; a great climate, and if you pick good people for friends; a good place to live.

I'd have to spend quite some time in Mexico City; more than the week I was there, to make any kind of judgment about how living there would be.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You don't need to have an account at a bank to pay IMSS fees, at least you don't in Mexico City.


You don't need an account to pay the fee, but you might need an account to get the cash to pay the fee with. Also, since IMSS sends you out to a bank to pay the fee, it is easier if there is one close to IMSS. 

IMSS in Guadalajara wants you to pay the fee at HSBC. The first year I paid at Banamex because that was where my account was. Banamex took the money in IMSS' name, but IMSS would not recognize the payment. The form said multi-bank and listed Banamex, but that didn't matter. I had to pay again at HSBC and write a letter requesting a refund from IMSS for the money I paid at Banamex. They did refund the money about 6 months later.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> I'm surprised at that "damning with faint praise" or rejection from someone who's spent less than a week or another who's never been there. It took me several years to decide that San Miguel de Allende wasn't for me, permanently.
> 
> That depends on what you're looking for and where you go when you're there, and it is unfair to judge a place because of a few negative examples. One writer came to Ajijic, stayed for two days and based her very negative judgment on spending time with a few super conservative old expats hanging out in the Lake Chapala Society coffee klatch area. I've been here for eight years, sorted out what's good, bad and ugly.
> 
> ...


Wow, such a strong reaction to what I thought was a fairly innocuous comment. Lake Chapala is lovely and inspired some of the best photographs in my portfolio. And, yes, the climate is wonderful. But I've lived long enough in Mexico, over 8 years since retiring here plus many visits and long and short stays beginning in 1966, that I can be reasonably sure I don't want to live there. But if you're happy with your choice of a Mexican home, then I'm happy for you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps that seemed like a "strong reaction", but there have been so many rather similar comments, usually with an implied sneer, from many sources. That tends to bring out the defensiveness in most of the good people I know who live here, work hard for those who need help and are tired of "assumptions" on the part of people who haven't experienced the better part of life here.

I am deeply involved in an artists' "Open Studios" yearly fundraising for a free program to bring the world of art to children, most of whom are poor, but some of whom grow up to be amazing artists themselves. Naturally, I'm biased in favor of the good aspects of living here. I try to ignore the negatives. If I have offended anyone.........my apologies.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Salute!!*



byresch said:


> We have Tricare for Life and Medicare for health insurance, neither provides much coverage in Mexico. Are there any plans available to us that are affordable?


From the information given in your post, I noticed that you must be a retired veteran of military service... one who went the distance. Thanks for your service & welcome, brother!!

Was wondering, since your post is over a year old - did you ever make the move to Mexico... and if so, where did you settle & what plan did you finally choose?


----------

